# Bambi girl



## Gioko Kun (Jun 4, 2021)

Hey guys! I want to show you a commission that I finished recently, she's like human Bambi or centaur (?) >:0 , do you like the result?


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Jun 4, 2021)

she is a very cute centaur


----------



## Gioko Kun (Jun 4, 2021)

n1ghtmar3w0lf said:


> she is a very cute centaur


Yes she is <333 Thanks!!!


----------



## Mambi (Jun 4, 2021)

Gioko Kun said:


> Hey guys! I want to show you a commission that I finished recently, she's like human Bambi or centaur (?) >:0 , do you like the result?
> 
> View attachment 112144



Yes, very much so...she turned out beautiful. Nice job! <_smile_>


----------



## Gioko Kun (Jun 4, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Yes, very much so...she turned out beautiful. Nice job! <_smile_>


Aaaawwwww thank you so much for your comment!, you are really sweet <3333


----------



## MapleKitty (Jun 5, 2021)

Aww she's so pretty!


----------



## Gioko Kun (Jun 5, 2021)

MapleKat said:


> Aww she's so pretty!


Thanks!, Im glad you like it <333


----------

